# Maverick 1st time



## john trotter (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi all just got my Maverick up and running Ribs in and chicken with probe TEA should be good













IMG_4721[1]



__ john trotter
__ Oct 12, 2014


















IMG_4722[1]



__ john trotter
__ Oct 12, 2014


















IMG_4723[1]



__ john trotter
__ Oct 12, 2014


----------



## wade (Oct 12, 2014)

Looking good John. The Mavericks sure take the guesswork out. Although they are good for ensuring that meat is not *under*-cooked, they are equally important for ensuring that it isn't *over*-cooked.

I see that for the chicken you have the probe inserted in the thickest part of the breast - which is good. However you should also check the temperature of the inner thigh when you think the bird is done - as this can sometimes take a little longer to get up to temperature. Both the US and UK food safety bodies recommend that the temperature is checked in both places. This isn't usually an issues for home roasting (cooking by time) as, 9 times out of 10, the whole bird will end up being overcooked - however when cooking more accurately by thermometer it is important that you check the temperature is high enough all over. Usually I cook with my Maverick probe in the inner thigh (as for me this area seems to take the longest to reach temperature) and then I use an instant read thermometer in the breast at the end to make sure that it too has reached temperature. If you don't also have an instant read thermometer then at the end you can simply pull out the Maverick probe and use it to check the temperature elsewhere.

The government guideline actually recommend taking the temperature in 3 places - also the innermost part of the wing. However I have found that providing the bird isn't stuffed this will reach temperature before the inner thigh.


----------

